# Opinions Wanted



## Clark (Dec 7, 2009)

I've cruised craigslist a few times using reptile in the seach box.
Any opinions on using one of these two for growing the 'chids?
Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120501997159&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120502009168&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Candace (Dec 7, 2009)

I think if you can get them for a decent price, go for it. I'd worry about how you'd water your plants and the cleaning. But, you might be able to figure something out. Also, any of the ones specifically designed for birds may have parts that will quickly rust out due to the moisture/watering??


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd go for the second one in a blink of an eye!(due to more height). I would think you could put trays with a drain tube going to a 5 gal. bucket. If you're concerned with possible rust, I'd get out the rustoleum!


----------



## Ray (Dec 7, 2009)

That 2nd one would be my choice, too.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

You wont retain moisture in either unit. but if the price is right I'd take the 2nd also.


----------



## etex (Dec 8, 2009)

My vote is on the second one due to the height and think it would move air better. I would be concerned about the bottom shelves on the first one leading to fungal or bacterial problems.(You didn't say no opinions from newbies)


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2009)

Definately the second one!!! Much easier to handle and more space!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 8, 2009)

If they don't work out for plants for some reason, you could start a new hobby!


----------



## Clark (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all. I had #2 in mind also. Cost and design(size of compartments).
Price is the factor. This is 3hr round trip for p-up. We have set our limit.
I am a newbie too! Have axial fans in stock.
I am all hobbied out right now!
Chrissy says she's staying up late Friday night(I let her do the dirty work!).
Thanks -will post result Sat. 

btw, 2 men can move these, but the vendor says they use 4.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!
Any volunteers to help Clark move it?!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

GoldenRose! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: Help him move one or both & I bet you could rent space in it, real cheap!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2009)

well, I may be in the area next weekend, but probably doesn't help now...


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2009)

I have to win first.


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats to the winner!
It was not me.
Thanks all for your input.


----------



## Ray (Dec 12, 2009)

I see it ended at $315. No doubt a really good deal for what it was, but for orchid growing, it probably would have needed a lot of retrofitting, driving up the price.

Have you considered buying of couple of fish tanks to be laid on their sides and stacked in a 2x4 frame? Probably cost less.


----------



## etex (Dec 12, 2009)

Too bad I didn't live closer. Have 2 empty 55 gallon tanks that were leaking.


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi.
We did bid past our limit. $315 is a great price for this unit.
If we kept bidding, would it go on till $500?
In summer, I will be making land grab in basement for indoor area. So after a certain point it would make me happier to put the money towards that project.
Have a fish tank going. Been looking at those too. But again, I have to remind myself the land grab will satisfy many urges.


----------

